# Geocaching Trackable Coins



## KDM (Jun 3, 2012)

Using skills I learned while making pens (casting polyester, applying waterslide decals and turning), I decided to manufacture my own geocaching trackable coins.

Lots of face-turning and lots of polishing required!!








Geocaching is a worldwide game, where we use GPS satellite receivers to find treasure. I target it at the children, but in reality, I probably enjoy it more than they do!

Read more here. ( and here's a video.)

Trackable geo coins are a kind of sub-game where we can release these items into caches and then track them as other cachers move them around the world.


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (Jun 3, 2012)

That's awesome! Haven't been caching in a while.


----------



## Akula (Jun 3, 2012)

I really like that idea, well done.

We track the "Where's George dollar bills"


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 3, 2012)

So you scan the barcode and it does something?


Guess I need to look at the link thingy....I'm really not needing another hobby




Pretty cool turning, and a good shine on 'em!











Scott (where did I leave that beer) B


----------



## KDM (Jun 4, 2012)

Akula said:


> We track the "Where's George dollar bills"



In the UK we have "Where's Liz" but it's not heavily used, unfortunately.


----------



## KDM (Jun 4, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> So you scan the barcode and it does something?


Nope, but you just gave me a bloody brilliant idea...


----------



## angboy (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow! As a very active geocacher, I REALLY like that! Super cool, I hope to find one someday!


----------



## WildThings (Jun 4, 2012)

What's the deal!! We can't discover these from here??  ;-)


----------



## McBryde (Jun 5, 2012)

Geocaching is a cool "game" to play to get kids into geospacial technology. I plan on using it some this year in my classes at school. I'm hoping it grows on them and gets them more involved in it.

E


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 6, 2012)

Those are really nice.  I can't imagine how ****ed off you're going to be when they disappear.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice geocoins, well done.  Wish I had more time to go caching.  I was the first cacher in Louisiana.  At that time, there were NO cache sites in the state!  Wow, has that changed.


----------



## KDM (Jun 8, 2012)

WildThings said:


> What's the deal!! We can't discover these from here??  ;-)



 Well, it would be a cheat, wouldn't it?


----------



## Steve Busey (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like a lot of work goes into those coins - hope you can find an easier way to produce them...

Don't do much hunting now days unless I head out of state. Would like to get a find in all 50 states before I permanently "DNF".


----------



## KDM (Jun 9, 2012)

sbell111 said:


> Those are really nice.  I can't imagine how ****ed off you're going to be when they disappear.



I hear ya!


----------



## WildThings (Jun 9, 2012)

KDM said:


> WildThings said:
> 
> 
> > What's the deal!! We can't discover these from here?? ;-)
> ...


 
NAH no different than discovering a Jeep running down the road with a tracking number on the back window!!

Like this one Red Jeep Travel Bug and this one Storm Runner .

In fact go discover this one: http://www.debbiedoesdecals.com/Bui...ug-the-exactly-the-way-you-want-it_p_160.html

Cache U L8tr


----------



## KDM (Jun 10, 2012)

For the uninitiated, trackables are like a sub game in geocaching where the player can discover / grab / move little uniquely trackable objects and watch them move around the world.



WildThings said:


> NAH no different than discovering a Jeep running down the road with a tracking number on the back window!!



I reckon you should at the very least see, or better still, actually touch a trackable in order to discover it. I bet I could get tens of thousands of folk to discover my trackables just by posting a FaceBook photo. It would feel like such a hack, though!



WildThings said:


> Like this one Red Jeep Travel Bug and this one Storm Runner .



Yep. Here's mine. Released about 7 weeks ago and no discoveries yet. Maybe I'm being too literal.



WildThings said:


> In fact go discover this one: Build a Travel Bug Workshop - Build your travel bug exactly the way you want it.
> 
> Cache U L8tr



Nooo! MUST RESIST! OKay, OKay, I'll create a virtual Personal Geocoin which never does any miles and whose purpose is purely to be discovered by photograph all over the internet. Watch this space.


----------



## WildThings (Jun 10, 2012)

KDM said:


> Nooo! MUST RESIST!


 
Awwwww come on over to the dark side and give in to temptation  -- I did!! LOL


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 13, 2012)

Ken, I'm not into geocashing (its a time thing for me), but I must say these are pretty darn cool! Nice job!


----------

